# ICD-9 needed Capsular tear



## kdahlen (Aug 16, 2009)

HI there! our doc did a Open capsulorrhaphy of the right shoulder on a 17 year old patient who is a very active volleyball player no injury was reported but he stated that there was a anterior capsular tear. She had slight pain and sensation of anterior subluxation but none reported in op report. Is there a code I could use for the cap. tear besides 840.8???
Thanks
Kathy


----------



## mbort (Aug 17, 2009)

I think the 840.8 is your best choice unless is old then you could use 718.01


----------



## kdahlen (Aug 17, 2009)

thank you was not sure as the patient does not have a specific injury date


----------

